# What country has the best talent?



## KG4MVP2 (Jul 28, 2003)

besides the usa what country has the best basketball talent?
i say Spain followed by France, Lithuania, Argentina, etc


----------



## Mateo (Sep 23, 2006)

Spain, Argentina, France are the 3 that stand out.


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

Italy needs to be in consideration.


----------



## alexander (May 6, 2005)

Serbia is ahead of everybody else


----------



## rainman (Jul 15, 2002)

Spain, they have the veteran experience with Gasol, Calderon and Garbajosa and the future is well set with Ricky Rubio, Victor Claver and Rudy Fernandez.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

I would have to go with Spain. Serbia and Argentina also have legit claims of being the most talented.


----------

